# Teneriffa



## PierreNoel (2. März 2005)

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie man in Teneriffa in den Häfen Stippt ?

Posen, Köder ect ?

danke 

Pierre


----------



## Tiffy (3. März 2005)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo Pierre,

versuche es mal mit 'nem Drennan Surface Controller.







Die Dinger sind optimal ausgebleit und erlauben das Fischen an fast freier Leine. Einfach durch die Öse die Hauptschnur stecken und einen Wirbel anknoten. Guck mal im gut sortierten Fachhandel nach fertig gebundenen Forellenhaken. Die gibt es mit bis zu 2 Meter langen Vorfächern. 10er Haken mit 0,16er Vorfach sollte reichen. Eine Brotflocke an den Haken und Du fischt da wo die Fische sind. Denn mitden Controllern kann man nach einiger Übung sehr gut werfen. Man ahnt gar nicht wie weit man kommt. Das schöne ist das der Fisch so gut wie keinen Widerstand spürt. ( Ist übrings auch ganz gut am Forellenpuff. Natürlich mit anderen Ködern  )

Und kleine Wobbler nicht vergessen. Einfach mal früh Morgens oder in der Abenddämerung durchs Hafenbecken kratzen. Hier und da kann man mal nen Bluefisch erwischen.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg #h


----------



## PierreNoel (5. März 2005)

*AW: Teneriffa*

STIPPEN !!!!!!!

Weisst Du was stippen ist ?


----------



## Klapps kallikay (6. März 2005)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo!
War letztes jahr auf gran canaria,und habe es da erst mal als spinnfischer von einer lagunenspitze aus probiert.außerdem in der lagune,wo ich dann auch einen kleinen baracuda von ca 60cm gefangen habe.das sollte aber auch der einzige fisch mit dieser angelmethode bleiben.ich bin dann aufs posenfischen übergegangen,was sich auch nicht als so einfach herrausstellen sollte,da ich wie gesagt da von der spitze aus geangelt habe,wo dann natürlich auch wellen sind und man die pose doch sehr genau beobachten mußte,was dabei nicht so einfach ist wenn du keine polbrille dabei hast.die ist echt pflicht auf den inseln.ich hab da nicht so sehr gefangen,weil ich einfach den falschen köder hatte und die einheimischen dir bei laibe nicht verraten wie sie ihren brot/fisch/keine ahnung/-brei mixen.auf jeden fall haben die gefangen wie sau.hauptsächlich kleine rotbarben und goldbrassen und manchmal waren auch größere exemplare im eimer,die ich aber so auf den ersten blick nicht identifizien konnte.ich würde nächstes mal auf jeden fall ein versuch mit powerbait in krabbenformat probieren oder irgendwas in dieser richtung.
im hafen war mir persönlich zu viel betrieb(gaffer und boote+autos)das ich kein interesse hatte meine angel da ins wasser zu schmeißen,obwohl ich da einige meeräschen ausgemacht hatte.aberdie fängt man genauso schwer wie gar nicht,genau wie bei uns an der küste.
so nun viel spaß und vielleicht konnte ich dir ein wenig helfen.

auch ja,wenn gar nichts geht,ganz kleine haken(dürfen nicht fehlen)und dann einfach muscheln sammeln,knacken und das fleisch auf den haken.bisse ohne ende aber dann .......

gruss kay


----------



## PierreNoel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Danke, das war genau die Mail auf die ich gewartet habe.

Sehr nett von dir, nochmals Dank


----------



## Tiffy (6. März 2005)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Ich dachte ja nur Du wolltest vielleicht mal ne Meeräsche. Aber kein Thema, ich lasse das Denken demnächst.

Und selbstverständlich weiß ich was stippen ist. Ignoriere meine Antwort bitte.


----------

